# How to pick up/handle a tegu?



## rps (Oct 21, 2011)

I purchased a 4 or 5 month old red tegu about a week and a half ago. For the first week, I fed him in his enclosure on a paper plate and pretty much just let him get settled in, although I spent some time with my hand in his cage each day so that he would get used to my presence.

Now that he has settled in, I would like to feed him outside of his enclosure and start handling him. However, the problem is that Monty (the tegu) is not having any of it. I watched the video that Bobby filmed about picking up a not-yet-tame tegu and I tried to imitate it today by gently lifting Monty with one hand, but once I do manage to get a hold of Monty, he doesn't settle down like the tegu does in the video. He just leaps out of my hand and runs into his hide. He also runs into his hide whenever I try to pet him, but he doesn't really mind if I'm messing around in the enclosure, as long as I don't get too close or try to touch him.

So, my question is, then, how do I build trust with my tegu and get him to not be afraid of being picked up and touched? Should I more forcibly handle him and pick him up against his will, even though it is clear that he doesn't like it, or will that just backfire and make him more afraid of me? Should I keep trying to gently lift him up and just feed him in his enclosure and hope he eventually allows me to pick him up? 

As far as taming goes, I tried sitting in the bathroom with him for about an hour yesterday, but I kind of had to manhandle him (I held him tight enough that he couldn't get out of my grip, but no tighter, I don't know if that is considered manhandling) to get him to and from his cage. It wasn't pleasant for him or me. He peed on me, so he was clearly very scared. I don't really want to do it again if it is stressing him out that much. I've also been putting my hand in his enclosure and moving around his substrate, as I mentioned. This doesn't really bother him and he will come out and bask and smell me, he just is sure not to get too close.

I haven't tried putting a dirty shirt in his enclosure yet. That's the next thing I'm going to try, so that he will get used to my scent. I was also thinking that I might buy some tongs and try feeding him off of them, as that seems to be something that people do with monitor lizards to help build trust.

Help?


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 21, 2011)

There are a lot of meathods ot tameing. Some will say patience, some will say be more agressive.

As far as my gu, she was the same as you describe. I watched the same video and tried to imitate. She wold run for the hide. What I had to do was put a hand over the entrance to her hide, and then scoop her up. I wouldnt be forcefull or dig her up, but I would try to scoop her up untill she got tired and gave up on running away. It took about a week, before she stopped running away and would just let me pick her up. Now, a few months later, I can pick her up no problem. She doesnt care at all. I can pick her up easily and she doesnt run or cower or anything.


----------



## spark678 (Oct 21, 2011)

Heres what I did. Mine was a pita at first and tried to bite me out of the bag! Anyways I let him be for a week or so and just kept my arm in the enclosure for about an hour each day. He would huff and puff at first but would soon relax and realize im no longer a threat. Anyways I just kept moving closer and closer to him until he would let me pet under his chin. I like to put my hand in front of his mouth first so he licks me a couple times. I still cant pet his back or head without him getting ticked and running to his hide. When he does I just wait a little for him to come out (usually a few mins later). This past week I made a lot of progress with him and was patient enough for him to walk over my hand and I just lifted it up (not too high off the ground) and let him hand walk my hands. He was not upset and I did not grip him. Once he stopped handwalking I took him out. I just let him roam my bed for now, which he crapped on twice already. I think its best to let him walk on you versus moving your hand and arm to grab him. Just remember to let your gu take the lead. Anyways hope this helps goodluck!


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 22, 2011)

It can differ from each tegu, best thing is to learn their personality and find out what works best for them


----------



## rps (Oct 23, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> There are a lot of meathods ot tameing. Some will say patience, some will say be more agressive.
> 
> As far as my gu, she was the same as you describe. I watched the same video and tried to imitate. She wold run for the hide. What I had to do was put a hand over the entrance to her hide, and then scoop her up. I wouldnt be forcefull or dig her up, but I would try to scoop her up untill she got tired and gave up on running away. It took about a week, before she stopped running away and would just let me pick her up. Now, a few months later, I can pick her up no problem. She doesnt care at all. I can pick her up easily and she doesnt run or cower or anything.



Thanks for the advice. It is good to hear that your tegu now allows you to pick her up without a fuss.

I put a dirty shirt into Monty's cage yesterday and I have had him out in the bathroom again with me the past two days. I'm not sure if the shirt helped or if he is just getting more used to being picked up, but he seems a little calmer when I pick him up now.

One thing that does seem to have helped with handling him is making sure that he has something that he can hold on to. For example, I tried clutching him to my chest so that he could hang on to my shirt and he calmed down some. 

However, he still doesn't like it when I initially pick him up. I have to catch him, but I've gotten pretty good at grabbing him (it's best to use two hands). I'm hoping that he will soon realize that I'm not going to eat him and will allow me to pick him up without a fight, just as your tegu does.



spark678' pid='' dateline=' said:


> Heres what I did. Mine was a pita at first and tried to bite me out of the bag! Anyways I let him be for a week or so and just kept my arm in the enclosure for about an hour each day. He would huff and puff at first but would soon relax and realize im no longer a threat. Anyways I just kept moving closer and closer to him until he would let me pet under his chin. I like to put my hand in front of his mouth first so he licks me a couple times. I still cant pet his back or head without him getting ticked and running to his hide. When he does I just wait a little for him to come out (usually a few mins later). This past week I made a lot of progress with him and was patient enough for him to walk over my hand and I just lifted it up (not too high off the ground) and let him hand walk my hands. He was not upset and I did not grip him. Once he stopped handwalking I took him out. I just let him roam my bed for now, which he crapped on twice already. I think its best to let him walk on you versus moving your hand and arm to grab him. Just remember to let your gu take the lead. Anyways hope this helps goodluck!



Unfortunately, Monty is currently in a tank that has pretty high sides, so I can't really position my hand so that he can climb onto it. If he doesn't get over his fear of being grabbed in the next couple weeks or so, I will just start building his adult enclosure and then I will follow your method, but for now I have to grab him.


----------



## james.w (Oct 23, 2011)

Tong feeding helped me with my Savannah and water monitor. It helps to build trust and they relate you with something positive, food.


----------



## Vyraal (Oct 23, 2011)

Its never good to have your 5 foot flesh eating dinosaur associate your hands with food, I know a woman that nearly hand the tip of her finger ripped off because of an accident. Don't let the tegu get used to your hand being where food comes from, I'd advise feeding outside the enclosure in a seperate bin just like bobby. Tegus arnt like dogs in that way.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 23, 2011)

That is what I do with Odin. Take him to the food rather than bring the food to him. The only unfortunate thing with that is it can be difficult in young age when you need to feed your tegu but he does not want to come to you. As I said before, sometimes depending on their personality it can change what you do to what works best for them


----------



## james.w (Oct 23, 2011)

Vyraal said:


> Its never good to have your 5 foot flesh eating dinosaur associate your hands with food, I know a woman that nearly hand the tip of her finger ripped off because of an accident. Don't let the tegu get used to your hand being where food comes from, I'd advise feeding outside the enclosure in a seperate bin just like bobby. Tegus arnt like dogs in that way.



Is this in response to my post?


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Oct 23, 2011)

I find scooping up lizards from underneath is much less invasive than grabbing them from above. The latter motion mimics the way a predator such as a raptor would seize a lizard, so it is more likely to trigger a flight response. Grabbing also promotes frightened tegu thrashing, which is likely to lead to you getting smacked in the face with the tail (not a pleasant experience). Lizards are calmer if the feel they have a firm, solid surface under their feet.


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes, deffinitly scoop him and not grab him. You dont need to have any kind of grip. Just make sure that all 4 legs have something under him, and he will feel more secure. If the firt scoop doesnt work, and he scampers away, then just try again. Eventualy after you scoop him, he will just stay put.

Tegus are smart. Im sure they can get used to just about anything. Just keep trying, and soon it will just be part of his everyday routine.


----------

